
Apple’s New Design Ethos: Making Gadgets Easy to Sell, Hard to Use - ProAm
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90168094/apples-new-design-ethos-making-gadgets-easy-to-sell-hard-to-use
======
ljw1001
Apple has been living on their reputation for design for years now, rather
than actually producing good designs. The #$&@^ headphone adaptors I
constantly attach when I want to use my iPhone and detach when I want to use
my MacBook Pro are the obvious case in point. Who really cared that the phone
was ever so slightly thinner? And all the times I can't use my headphones at
all because I'm in one place and the damn adapter is somewhere else. I have
three adapters and it still happens.

When I finally go over to Android, it will be because of Apple's designs, not
in spite of them.

~~~
millstone
How can that be a case in point? Apple has been aggressively removing ports
for years. See the floppy drive, non-USB ports in the iMac, CD drive in the
MacBook Air, 30 pin connector...

------
millstone
Calling this a "new design ethos" ignores Apple's history. They've had their
share of hard-to-use duds in the past, such as the puck mouse. And they have
their share of extraordinarily well designed devices today: who would dare say
that AirPods are "hard to use?"

One thing that never changes is articles like this.

------
binarynate
The MacBook Pro's key stick issue is extremely annoying when it happens, but
it's easy to remove a key to blow dust out by using a guitar pick to pry on
the side nearest the screen:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yZsc6JnFcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yZsc6JnFcQ)

~~~
eatfish
Don't do this to the space bar! I used the same trick as the video to
fix/clean several keys out and had a pretty good feel for what I was doing.

However the stress/weak points on the spacebar are quite different and you're
more likely, as I did, to lift the entire butterfly mechanism out. You will
not get this back in again. It's $700 to get the thing fixed at Apple but you
can buy replacement keys for $100 per shot online.

